# HELP! Lightroom not detecting my camera.



## wendiabramovic (Jan 20, 2015)

Ok, I've tried 2 diffterent programs and they wont detect my camera when I plug it in for teathered shooting. But when I turn my camera on, it shows up in the devices and drivers files so I know its working. This is driving me crazy, and I'm trying to do a shoot with my friend's child. Someone please help me! Thanks so much! UPDATE, I found this information and tried everything but nothing worked... And everyone stopped talking before there was a solution. 

https://forums.adobe.com/message/6706696#6706696


----------



## Nogo (Jan 20, 2015)

What camera do you have?  The most likely cause of your problem is Adobe does not support your camera for tethered shooting yet.

I know with some unsupported Canon cameras you have to use the Canon program to do the tethered shooting and have Lightroom set up to auto import it.  Someone on here is probably better able to help you on setting it up, but the first question is what camera do you have?  That will determine what you need to do.

Here is a list of supported cameras from the Adobe Website.  http://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/tethered-camera-support-lightroom-4.html

I see you listing a Nikon D3200 in your Profile.  I don't believe that camera is listed (assuming that link is the most current.)


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 20, 2015)

Nogo said:


> What camera do you have? The most likely cause of your problem is Adobe does not support your camera for tethered shooting yet.
> 
> I know with some unsupported Canon cameras you have to use the Canon program to do the tethered shooting and have Lightroom set up to auto import it. Someone on here is probably better able to help you on setting it up, but the first question is what camera do you have? That will determine what you need to do.
> 
> ...


This link covers the current situation.
If your camera is not listed, unfortunately, at this time, tethered shooting is not supported.

BTW, I nearly forgot - welcome to Lightroom Forums!
Apologies if we are not able to solve your conundrum.

Tony Jay


----------



## wendiabramovic (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a Nikon D3200. Do you know of any programs that support teathered shooting for my camera?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 20, 2015)

The D3200 is not included in Nikon's SDK.  Third party software suppliers like Adobe need to use the SDK supplied by Nikon to interface with a Nikon Camera.  
https://sdk.nikonimaging.com/apply/
Until of if Nikon includes the D3200 in the SDK you won't be able to tether your camera model.


----------



## thomasl (Jun 6, 2015)

*d3200*



wendiabramovic said:


> I have a Nikon D3200. Do you know of any programs that support teathered shooting for my camera?



Hi there, maybe it's a late reply, but for anyone else looking for this, it's still not working in lightroom (d3200 tethered) but digicamcontrol works http://digicamcontrol.com/ (you can even set iso, arpeture etc.. in the software)

I really hope adobe can make it work in lightroom


----------



## philhastie (Feb 7, 2016)

Good evening,

I'm suffering the same - or similar- problem 

Please be gentle with me as this is my first post.
I'm new to Lightroom and the forum.
I'm a pro cameraman (video) but keen photographer.
I've been experimenting with Lightroom over the last few weeks and was on a shoot with a pro photographer who had his 5D MK3 tethered to Lightroom.
Really liked the principle and thought that I would do the same for some shoots I'm helping on.
I got out the trusty Canon 5D mk1 and tried to tether it to Lightroom.
Nothing.....
If the 5D is in PC connect then the "No Camera Detected" icon shows up.
If it's in PTP then it cycles 5D and No Camera Detected while the LCD on the 5D shows Busy.
I can import pictures from the 5D via the USB cable and Lightroom shows the camera as being a 5D.

iPhotos also sees the camera and will import the pics as they are shot.

I've been stuck on this for days now and I have tried both my iMac and MacBook Pro - both give exactly the same results......
I have looked and looked on the internet for a solution but found nothing that will help.
The 5D is listed as a camera that can tether to Lightroom but I really can't make it happen for me.

Help greatly appreciated.

Phil


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi Phil, welcome to the forum.

According to this blog post, the 5D was only supported for tethering up to and including Lightroom 4.1.


----------



## philhastie (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi Jim,

Oh - ok - That's a shame..

If there are any work around's I'd love to know but it's not essential.

Many thanks for the swift reply.

Phil


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 7, 2016)

Probably the easiest solution would be to use the EOS Utility to tether the 5D, then set up Lightroom to auto-import from a watched folder (i.e. the folder that the EOS Utility writes the captures to).


----------



## bfu396 (Feb 8, 2016)

Another option or workaround with the Mac is to connect your camera to your computer and start up Image Capture.  You should be able to take pics with the camera which can then be stored in a folder from which the pics can be auto imported into Light Room.  A bit cumbersome to set up but works. Don't know if your camera would be recognized by Image Capture but it should.

Ben F


----------



## bfu396 (Feb 8, 2016)

Oops! thought you had a Mac but see you list Windows as your operating system!

Ben F


----------



## bfu396 (Feb 8, 2016)

Oops again! My post would be appropriate for Philhasti

Ben.


----------



## Gretchen Niller (May 1, 2016)

bfu396 said:


> Another option or workaround with the Mac is to connect your camera to your computer and start up Image Capture.  You should be able to take pics with the camera which can then be stored in a folder from which the pics can be auto imported into Light Room.  A bit cumbersome to set up but works. Don't know if your camera would be recognized by Image Capture but it should.
> 
> Ben F


This was VERY helpful!  I just recently upgraded to a newer Mac with El Capitan and suddenly could no longer tether my camera and download in Lightroom.  When I tether, the PHOTOS app (that comes with El Capitan) automatically loads.  So I imported all the photos into PHOTO, then clicked and dragged copies into a folder on my desktop.  From there, I went to Lightroom and imported the copies off my desktop folder.  Worked like a charm!!  Had to go back and delete the original images out of the PHOTO app so I wasn't duplicating, but worked great.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 2, 2016)

Hi Gretchen, welcome to the forum!

When you connect the camera, open the Image Capture app, select the camera in the top left, then click the arrow in the bottom left corner.  That'll give you a choice of which app opens when you connect the camera.  It's probably set to Photos at the moment, but you can change it to Lightroom or None.


----------



## Philou (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Victoria,
I have a Nikon D750 and Mac OS 10.12.4. The problem is that my Lightroom doesn't connect with my camera while turning on the tethered capture function. I have the latest Lightroom CC2015 6.9.  
Could you please tell me what is the problem? are all the elements compatible together?
I checked my cable and it s all good (my Mac recognize my camera)

Can you please help?

Thank you very much
Philippe


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Philippe, welcome to the forum!

Yes, those elements should be compatible. Have you double checked that nothing else is grabbing the camera, such as alternative tethering software or Image Capture? And you've tried these troubleshooting steps? Fix tethered shooting in Lightroom


----------



## Philou (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Victoria,
Thank you for the warm welcome.
Yes I did read the steps to fix it but all good.
I tried to detect my camera with image capture as well as camera control pro and it works just fine.
So I wonder how to make it work on Lightroom.

Thank you
Philippe


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 13, 2017)

Has it ever worked for you Philippe?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 13, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Has it ever worked for you Philippe?


I just tried this with my D810.
Sometime between the time Apple/Nikon?Adobe fixed the issue, and update to MacOS or Lightroom has broken the tethering again.  I have reported this. Lightroom: Does tethering with Nikon on MacOS 10.12 Sierra work? | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## Philou (Apr 14, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Has it ever worked for you Philippe?


Thank you very much for your reply.
I did read very carefully your comments. 
To explain fully the situation, i used to have a previous version of Lightroom installed on my Mac OS X, and the tethered capture was working perfectly. however a huge bug happened and Apple Store had to reset my system with Mac 10.12 Sierra. Since this day, I can t make it to function. I does detect my camera in image capture, I even installed the trial version of camera control pro trial version and was working perfectly. I selected to open with Lr on image capture and no problem at all. So it doesn t comes from the cable (and I tried 2 cables to be sure). I was worried that this version of Mac was maybe not compatible with this Lightroom or with the D750. I have a shooting schedule in few day and it s handicapping me not to be able to make it work:(

What else could I try?
Do you think there is a special setting on the camera?
Do I need an additional plug-in?

Thank you very much for your advises


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 14, 2017)

They upgraded the Nikon SDK version in one of the recent updates, so rolling back to about 2015.6 may work correct while they figure out what's up for some people. How do I roll back to an earlier Lightroom release? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## LoneRider191 (May 1, 2017)

wendiabramovic said:


> Ok, I've tried 2 diffterent programs and they wont detect my camera when I plug it in for teathered shooting. But when I turn my camera on, it shows up in the devices and drivers files so I know its working. This is driving me crazy, and I'm trying to do a shoot with my friend's child. Someone please help me! Thanks so much! UPDATE, I found this information and tried everything but nothing worked... And everyone stopped talking before there was a solution.
> 
> Why does Lightroom not see my teathered camera ... |Adobe Community


FYI, this issue has not gone away in 2017 (as of today, May 1). With El Capitan, my Lightroom 5.7 stopped recognizing my Nikon D5000 and it also does not recognize my Nikon D7100... but *only* for tethering (with or without memory card(s) or blank memory card(s) in either camera). I can import raw pics (using Photos or Lightroom) just fine from the cameras via USB. Bottom line is that I've long since given up trying to run Lightroom for this function as DigiCamControl works fine (I'm using a PC there) and it handles both cameras simultaneously while allowing storage to either the computer, the camera or both. At any rate, I can give an unqualified "NO" to the assertion that Lightroom 5 supports tethering on El Capitan (MacBook Pro, 2012) for my D5000 and D7100... it most certainly does not as it does not recognize the camera(s) even after importing pictures from them! <sigh> I suspect there's some kind of "security" fix in El Capitan that makes this not work (haven't tried it with Sierra, don't intend to upgrade there as too many things stop working with each new version of OS X). The simple (and only one I've found) solution for me is to use a Windows computer for tethering (and there are several excellent applications that support tethering). Anyone with a new (Mac) solution for this problem?
Update: based on comments from several forums, it seems that the only way the tethering issue will be fixed (for me) is to upgrade to Lightroom 6. Apparently Version 5.7 is too old to receive an El Capitan "tethering" upgrade from Adobe as the Nikon SDK's for El Capitan were released in mid-December of 2015. The strange thing is that OS X must have them in some (Apple only?) applications, such as Photos, since they recognize and interface with the cameras. In fact, Lightroom 5.7 will still recognize and import photos (via USB) from these cameras... it just won't tether to them. I suppose there's a separate "tether software" group at Adobe that has been given marching orders to *not* do the update or perhaps the LR 5.7 import function didn't require the SDK changes to work (and it does work) in El Capitan. I just wish I hadn't upgraded my OS X... seems there are always surprises with that that end up costing me money (or pushing me back to PC's)...


----------



## clee01l (May 1, 2017)

LoneRider191 said:


> I suppose there's a separate "tether software" group at Adobe that has been given marching orders to *not* do the update or perhaps the LR 5.7 import function didn't require the SDK changes to work (and it does work) in El Capitan.


When LR6 was released, LR5 became a legacy app.  No further work is done on legacy apps.  No bug fixes and no ACR updates for new cameras.  This is not unique to Adobe wrt legacy apps. It happens with all software developers.  
You can with little cost ($79USD) upgrade to LR6 and get the advantage of current bug fixes and new cameras (including tethering) that are found in the LR6 app which will continue to be supported until there is a new version that replaces LR6.  FWIW, you could also benefit from upgrading your OS to Sierra (this is a free upgrade)


----------



## LoneRider191 (May 2, 2017)

clee01l said:


> When LR6 was released, LR5 became a legacy app.  No further work is done on legacy apps.  No bug fixes and no ACR updates for new cameras.  This is not unique to Adobe wrt legacy apps. It happens with all software developers.
> You can with little cost ($79USD) upgrade to LR6 and get the advantage of current bug fixes and new cameras (including tethering) that are found in the LR6 app which will continue to be supported until there is a new version that replaces LR6.  FWIW, you could also benefit from upgrading your OS to Sierra (this is a free upgrade)



Yeah. Got that all figured out now. Getting gun shy about upgrading OS X. Seems like something fails to work after every upgrade. As I said, it's not that I can't get it to work... it just always costs more. I've generally moved to PC applications for everything except Photoshop and I didn't use LR 5 very heavily anyway. I guess it's mostly annoying when things unexpectedly fail to work (and I can load pictures from my camera via USB but can't control the camera, which was a surprise to me)... after an OS X change. I've now switched to Windows for tethering and digicamcontrol works great, with significantly more features than LR tethering for my D7100. More and more that's what I've seen as a good alternative to Mac applications... especially when I can run Windows programs that I purchased 10 or more years ago but that still work fine. Oh, I guess I have some Mac stuff in that category too... and I still like Apple's hardware... but the cash drain is more than I want. A "free" OS X upgrade has never been "free", starting with Yosemite especially. Thanks for your clarification response, I appreciate it.


----------

